# Contest #2



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

If u guys want 2 get some serious bells again w/out getting in trouble this time, just post ur replies here n if ur the #500 replier, then u win 1 million bells. This isnt considered spamming said by stormcommander n I never break my promise so let the posting begin!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

um... okay so I'm #2


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

hello number 2 i am number 1 lol


----------



## Link (Jan 19, 2009)

This is WIERD.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

just keep posting watever u feel like since were in brewster's cafe n this isnt considered spamming because this has a purpose


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

SO IS YOUR AVATAR OH BURN!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

wat?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

u cant just keep posting nonsense replies or else this topic will get locked again. u have 2 post something that makes sense! please follow the board rules


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

lolololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Um... how about comics?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

DooDoo smells like YO MAMA jk


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

wat about comics?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh sorry, about that I get carried away


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

im bored -.-


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry...but i have a feeling this won't get to 500.  I think this might just all become one 
giant CHUNK OF SPAM. Spam Thread.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe......idk


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

well storm said its ok as long it doesnt get 2 out of control


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2009)

lets do sum math 

this thread = uber stupid


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

:'(


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

I VANT TO VIN


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

then keep posting watever but has 2 make sense


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey, if anyone wants... (teens and older) You can check out my spoilers.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

whoa i just saw ur spoilers 0.0


----------



## Link (Jan 19, 2009)

HELL YUS


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

[quote="]HELL YUS[/quote]XD Like em?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

uuuum yeah i guess....so thats y u were talking about comics?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> uuuum yeah i guess....so thats y u were talking about comics?


Idk. Mainly comic book characters like in my spoilers.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

You must like Bat Man nuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuh.... BATMAN!


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hey, if anyone wants... (teens and older) You can check out my spoilers.


Cool Spoilers! lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> You must like Bat Man nuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuh.... BATMAN!


If there's Batman, there's Poison Ivy, Batgirl, or Catwoman.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG 0.0


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey anyone here like Machinima?


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

are they really sierious that the 500th poster wins 1 million bells?!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes im serious -.-


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> yes im serious -.-


O rly nao? o=<


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> yes im serious -.-


how many bells do you have then?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

The hottest gaming girl ever: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SACK GIRL!

XD JK


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes really u should know ryudo_dragon since ur always reading my replies


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Rrrrrookay me checks your spoilers.


Any of you want to join Asylum?

Mah forumz

http://www.asylum-forums.co.nr


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

1 billion n  omg...sack girl -.-


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

post number 43


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol were almost at 50


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

45


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

No sam, i will not join your forums.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww :'(

Lol anyway i'm gonna keep pooooaasting here, I NEED 1m!


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

this is SUCH a spam thread lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

so do i. For more reasons than you know.


----------



## LuckyStarz (Jan 19, 2009)

hey people nice to see a new contest


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

These seems like spam to me.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

POOOOAAASSTTT


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

:llama: He wants to keel us all!! O==


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

This is definitely not spam?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

This so a spam thread......


----------



## JJH (Jan 19, 2009)

Nonsense. This thread has a point, and everybody here is discussing said point. Just look at all the high-quality posts!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

It's in brewsters cafe so it doesn't matter, it doesnt count towards post count.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh then it definitely isn't spam.
It's a good way for people to get to know each other. xDD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

guys im bored


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

So we can post whatever we want?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

pretty much.

Check out my spoilers!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pretty much.
> 
> Check out my spoilers!


The first one  :veryhappy:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

What about we make it first to 100?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So we can post whatever we want?


pretty much.
its a contest to get to 500 posts on this topic.
and posts you post dond add to your count.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So we can post whatever we want?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

im bored, i hate homework


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah me too, I have some.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok Then This Is A good time to advertise my store! (Friends and people who i like can only come. Sorry!)


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm super boredd :'(
I NEED MEMBERS AT ASYLUM, click the button in my sig.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

wow you guys...


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow what?
IT'S 1MILLION BELLS SILLY!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Woo! Go My Store!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

ΐΪΫάέήίΰςϊϋόύώ◎☆○◇□△
Page 10 of "More"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hub? Can I go later?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ΐΪΫάέήίΰςϊϋόύώ◎☆○◇□△
> Page 10 of "More"


ya'll are using the wii internet. No fair!◎☆○◇□△


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Sam, Are you coming to my town? 

I'm a member, I need members on my forum, Only has 2. rofl. It';s Animal Crossing Fans in my sig. Click it


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes Bacon Boy Yes. You guys should've gone earlier. My spotlight item was a samus mask for 150k.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone help me with application of linear systems?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


○


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Click Animal Crossing Fans in my sig


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Click Animal Crossing Fans in my sig


Do I get a prize for finishing? 
(spoilers)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Click Animal Crossing Fans in my sig


If you like my spoiler #1 say I.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me with application of linear systems?


what math is this?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

GUYYYYYSSSS POAST AWAY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


algebra 1


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I


Should be a real person though  B)


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

ALMOST AT THE BIG 100!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

^~™


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

I


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
Im in Algebra 2


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 19, 2009)

this is weirdd...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay... :>


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Click animal crossing fans in my sig and join if you are cool.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

WOOP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Likez ZOMG PEOPLEZ GUESS WUT. I heard a gunshot outside. I was like 'WTF?!?!!?!' 
*goes outside*
*WTF*
*goes back in*
xDDDD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

okay joeeee


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

real emma frost now


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Eh? Teh coffeh is supa bored. I'm not doing anything besides looking around TBT and talking to teh Link


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Link? You mean Nate.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Likez ZOMG PEOPLEZ GUESS WUT. I heard a gunshot outside. I was like 'WTF?!?!!?!'
> *goes outside*
> *WTF*
> *goes back in*
> xDDDD


I hear a gunshot every night, my grandad lives right next to me, and i lie in the middle of nowhere, and he shoots the birds that go onto his growing stuff =[
i think it's so cruel :[


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

400
2
go


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ]I mean Link......[there's a dude named....LINK]
> 
> Joe IDK what it was...maybe people were shooting birds here? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOO!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NOOOOO!


-.-

I've been thinking I should change my siggy........hmmmm...any ideas? Nothing AC
And I would like a coffeh quote xD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

LIKE LETS KEEP POASTING


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

JOIN my Site


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

It's uber fun to watch nubs act like they're so grown up when they're like 6 xDD [ref. to Keko's thread on teh AC:CF board] xDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> It's uber fun to watch nubs act like they're so grown up when they're like 6 xDD [ref. to Keko's thread on teh AC:CF board] xDDD


meh, it's not that funny. I have an awesome sig...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm 13, and I'm not grown up


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

So ummm yeah. This is gunna take a while.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

yepperiooou


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

117.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> 117.


happy now? I have a real person in my sig.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better. haha.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Do Re Mi Fa Sol La Ti Do
Do Ti La Sol Fa Mi Re Do

Lalala 
I wonder why Nintendo took out the feature to put fish tanks on tables. -.-"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Do Re Mi Fa Sol La Ti Do
> Do Ti La Sol Fa Mi Re Do
> 
> Lalala
> I wonder why Nintendo took out the feature to put fish tanks on tables. -.-"


i can. It has to be small though and it has to fit the table.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. I can't put my cute little fresh water goby on the table T-T


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

It's snowing again 
I had to go to school today, and it was snowing. pftt.
But I HAVE TOMORROW OFF


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Today's Martin Luther King Jr. day in the US 
No school today [or tomorrow]
Hey tomorrow Bush is out. Time for Obama -.-


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought Bush was already out?

It's going to reach 500 posts when I'm in bed probably. T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I thought Bush was already out?
> 
> It's going to reach 500 posts when I'm in bed probably. T_T


that'll be my bet


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

But I'm going to stay on until we reach 500 posts


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh i forgot 2 mention that runner up(2nd place) gets 500,000 bells n 2nd runner up(third place) gets 250,000 bells btw ^.^


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

this is going to take forever =(
ϋόίήίςώ○☆○◇□△△◎ύΉΌΏΈΨΦΨ΄;ΧΨΑΖΜΞΚψφΜΒορσαειθηπ


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

okay, o, that means i automatically get some.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

........


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

well see how fast u guys type ^.^


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

It means I'll probably get none =[

WHAT ABOUT 501 POST?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

then thatll be runner-up (2nd place) n he/she wins half a million bells


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay. 
Hopefully I'll win something ^_^


----------



## Erica (Jan 19, 2009)

Music keeps falling on my head....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

why


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon boy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

what


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, 200 pages?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

probably. Depends on the length of posts.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

...................I don't even have wifi. lmfao if I win....LMFAO XD


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i wouldnt say 200 pages maybe up 2 30 the most


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

well isn't that just great for you coffee?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> well isn't that just great for you coffee?


xD It would be funny if I got like 500th post I'd be like 'wtf i don have wifi' lmao xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

aw sorry coffee bean but if u win u can give that prize 2 some1 else u like


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

like me!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol XP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah...


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nah...


I be yer bestest friend eva!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm no thanks. Don't bribe me with being friends. -___-


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7109017/1/#new


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7109017/1/#new


No.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i thought we were friends already... :'(


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

:'P depression!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell me. Are we?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT WE WERE! BUT YOU HATE ME! :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't hate you. WTF. Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

GUYS THIS IS GETTING CLOSE!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

SAMwich


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Total Drama Forums! lol


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

omg why is it being closed?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 19, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> omg why is it being closed?


Because you touch yourself at night with your moms sock.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

who told u samwich?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Why is it being closed?

There's 7 things, I like the most that you do


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega....no. 

TBT is so dramatic. What's up Bacon?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats umm.....disturbing


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

please dont say stuff like that here mega


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

what what what what what what


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> please dont say stuff like that here mega


LMFAO xD
It's mega, he can't help it. xD [lmfao]


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Mega has a sick mind. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can. he just doesn't want to.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's mega for you. -_________________________________________-


----------



## Erica (Jan 19, 2009)

....More music falls on my head.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Now I'm speechless over the head and just breathless I never thought that I'd get hit, By this lovebug again <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

People won't be people when they hear this sound
That's been glowing in the dark at the edge of town
People won't be people, no
The people won't be people when they hear this sound
Won't you show me what begins at the edge of town

The singer is a crook
The singer is a crook

The singer is a crook
The singer is a crook
The kitchen is the cook
The scissors are the barbers
The singer is a crook
The chorus, full of actors

The chorus doesn't matter


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

^ I heard of that songg.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

wat was that bacon boy? 0.0


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm its not spam becasue its in brewsters so ok


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7109017/1/#new

On my Friend roster?
I NEED HELP !!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

CARAMELL DANSEN SPEEDY CAKE REMIX!
XD


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I love caramel dansen D


'TIS SNOWING AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i luv that song! lol


----------



## JJH (Jan 19, 2009)

Uh.... Just 'cause it's in Brewster's Cafe doesn't mean it automatically isn't spam. It's still very possible to spam in here. Now, if Storm said this is ok, by all means, go ahead, but you can definitely spam in here.


> Spam, however, is not allowed in this board. Many people have their own version of what they think spam is. You may be wondering what exactly is and isn't allowed. For this board, anything that doesn't make sense or is repeated a numerous amount of times is considered spam and therefore is not allowed.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i know i already read that like 10 times already


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate when nubs PM me asking me to add them, It's so annoying >:[


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I hate when nubs PM me asking me to add them, It's so annoying >:[


lol
who pm'd you?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ughhhhhh


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 4 today. xD

Because I posted in their topic, They added me T_T

Saying
"Hey, I added you, Come to my town"
or something.

I only add people I know or from *Ireland*


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

wat hub12?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Is this thing still happening?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes were going 2 reach 200 soon


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes Sam.

& to Sam, About my orchard, I need one more person to come, No one seems to want to come T_T


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe next time ill make the contest to 100 posts only


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yayyy 

I might have to stay up late to post ^___^


OH and Joe, I won't be able to start til tommorow after school


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm staying up late to post, I want 1mil!!
xD

Okay Sam.
I don't have school tomorrow ^_^


----------



## murtaghe (Jan 19, 2009)

hi


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

murtaghe said:
			
		

> hi


hello


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm staying up late to post, I want 1mil!!
> xD
> 
> Okay Sam.
> I don't have school tomorrow ^_^


Why not Joe?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi murtaghe


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Do any of you have long hair?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The year above me, They have parent teacher meeting, & the school gets the day off ^_^


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

HI!!!!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Do any of you have long hair?


Longish.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

I am SOO going to win the 1 mil!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

JOE LUCKY 

heyyy guys


----------



## murtaghe (Jan 19, 2009)

hola


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually mines as long as Joe Jonas' hair. xD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine goes to the tip of my nose


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh cool Joe, what colour?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

wuts wrong is.....


----------



## murtaghe (Jan 19, 2009)

1 million!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Blonde.
XDD

NO ONE WANTS TO HELP ME WITH MY ORCHARD IN THE THREAD ='(


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i changed the rules 2 make it shorter, #333 is the winner


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

333, I prefer 500..


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

333 right 


WOW SOOOOO CLOSE.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

just 111 more 2 go


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i could make the winner #777 if u guys want since its a lucky number


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

110


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I JUST GOT STUNG ON AC =[


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

SPAM!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> i could make the winner #777 if u guys want since its a lucky number


NOOO I won't be awake.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wanna come to my town? Friends or people i like only


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> i could make the winner #777 if u guys want since its a lucky number


keep it 333!! 777 is to long.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

777! no wayy!!!
I won;'t be awake, 333 is fine. xDD


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

this isnt SPAM 4 the last time!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok 333 it is but next saturday itll be #777


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

So is it staying 333?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I can stay awake for 777 on Saturday


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too Joe 

To pass the time on saturday you can come to my town


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

y itll start in the morning like 2day


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yayy 
xD

ANYONE?!?!
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7109017/1/


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay then!

We're sooooooo close!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok FINE ill make it only up to 100 next saturday


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

93 more posts?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> ok FINE ill make it only up to 100 next saturday


No. 777 I like it.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

SO CLOSE!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

but dont u want 2 chill out on saturday Joe?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I might win a prize


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> but dont u want 2 chill out on saturday Joe?


Naa, Saturday = Day of internet
Sunday = Work around house, Outside, Go to coarts


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

what hub


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol but people would probably text more faster n get more involved if i make it 100 posts next time


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Nearly on 333


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy When Do You Want To Come To My Town?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> lol but people would probably text more faster n get more involved if i make it 100 posts next time


Yeah and they'd probably panic to win it.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i Know thats y it would be even much funnier n intense XD lol


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

83 more!


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

i wanna win so bad!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I like this being 333.
Next one being 777


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do re mi la ti fa so do do lolololol


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> i wanna win so bad!


Don't we all?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol i already gave u so many bells bloodywolf


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

IF I WIN I'LL SCREEEAAAM


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going all around my town,  Looking for bees, But I'm always to late getting my net :[


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> lol i already gave u so many bells bloodywolf


lol yeah, but i want more!!!


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG I WANT TO WIN


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe make sure the net is only tool in invent and then it'll make it quicker.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, i dind't think of that, I'll drop my axe


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

no bees come to my town anymore...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

......Wow all you people are hilarious.....XDDDDDDD


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Joe make sure the net is only tool in invent and then it'll make it quicker.


but what would you do if you saw a UFO then you didnt have a slingshot to hit it down with??


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

dum dum dum....


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I usually have slingshots dropped around my town for convenience because when you go inside whatever is flying outside dissappears. I also leave fishing rods near rivers and nets near houses


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

63 more <_<


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

$%^%^$
I JUST HAD A BEE TREE, TOOK OUT NET, DIDN'T WORK =[


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

nevermind 61 left


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Well I usually have slingshots dropped around my town for convenience because when you go inside whatever is flying outside dissappears. I also leave fishing rods near rivers and nets near houses


i keep all my tools on me because you never know what you will see


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow this should be done in about 10-20 mins!
OH NOEZ


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I only carry my slingshot & my net & my rod.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

I hold my axe in my hands because axes look cool


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Just fell down a pitfall. xD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol I haven't fell into a pitfall since I started a new town.
And my new town is called pitfall


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate falling in pitfalls.

Just had another nest, Didn't work =[


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

50 MORE @_@


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

The posting on here is slowing right down...?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gimme all your pitfalls please. I need them. 1 pitfall=10k


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

I THINK IT MIGHT BE GOING A BIT FASTER


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

I need to go up to bed, i'll take my laptop so I can try and win.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 9 pitfalls hub.
Somethign like that amount. Or more I'm not sure.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bed at 9:12?

Yay, I just got Wendell.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I had a sleepover at the weekend, haven't caught up on sleep.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohh, Try to stay on . If you go, Then no one else will post, Because it's only really us two posting in here


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

43 More!


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Ohh, Try to stay on . If you go, Then no one else will post, Because it's only really us two posting in here


haha wow you guys are the only ones.

im posting sometimes, but im just waiting at the last min!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

42. XD
Oh the tension is killing me. hah.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm posting so we get to 333 quicker 
I probably posted like 100 posts in here, If my post counts counted then woah.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

43


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

Soon it'll be 333


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

We're so close 

Stupid bees, I'm keep on getting stung :S

On sunday, I'm going to rot my turnips, To catch an ant


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG IM SCARED


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

so its post number 333 now?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

.........


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> OMG IM SCARED


why are you scared?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Why Goodroy.

& yes it is 333.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> so its post number 333 now?


yea.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Why Do You People want the money so bad?


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

32!!!!! MORE


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sort of poor. haha. xD
Also it's fun to see who wins ;D


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm sort of poor. haha. xD
> Also it's fun to see who wins ;D


 yeah, and im gonna be the winner


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea <_<


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think so


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Omg you people are so close.....lol


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Naa, I think I might win a prize, I hope that I do


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

Soon!!!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

just 22 more


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

ITS GETTING INTENSE


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

how about the winner splits it lol


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

n


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

No jackechan

Poor Sam. He has been posting for ages.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

q


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

XD LOL


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

soon


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

a


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

this thing is racking up soo fast!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

12 more!


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

bahh!


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

u cant rite just letters u have 2 write words but not nonsense either


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

shiiz, It's snowing really hard where I live.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

6 more


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

soon


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

YAYZ


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

what?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

did i win??


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

comon


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

pie


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

XDXd I mifht have to get off, My mum said it was lighting


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG RAMBO WON


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Rambo sonic won...


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

I win


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 19, 2009)

noooooooooo i lost!!!!!!!!!

RamboSonik is the winner...


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

who win lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

XDDD Who Won? Goodroy?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I did./


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2009)

Crap. I missed it :'(


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

can i have 250k? please I'm SOOO poor : /


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan loadsa people are poor!

shoot, i lost :[


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i lost


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

I need to go 2 bed bye


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

tehbellmans shouldnt count, it was only lol, what was funyn about 6 more?
xD


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah but I'm poor-er

do you have any town upgrades and have you paid off your last house morgage?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rambo Sonik is the winner; u just won 1 million bells
Goodroy55 is the runner-up; u won 500,000 bells
n Hub12 is the 2nd runner-up; u won 250,000 bells
u guys pm me when ur ready


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

Roy = GAME OVERRRRRRRR


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

random posting time


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> random posting time


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

WHAT!?? THERE WAS RUNNER UPS!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulation winners, Even though the winner posted 1 letter words..


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> Rambo Sonik is the winner; u just won 1 million bells
> Goodroy55 is the runner-up; u won 500,000 bells
> n Hub12 is the 2nd runner-up; u won 250,000 bells
> u guys pm me when ur ready


YAYZ


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ummm, Yay?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats winners :S


----------



## JJH (Jan 19, 2009)

omg wait i thought dis was goin to 500 posts : (


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol nice contest guys n hope 2 c u all again next week for contest #3 n ill only do 100 posts next time cuz i want 2 c more people freak out next tiime


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> omg wait i thought dis was goin to 500 posts : (


It got changed to 333, The first post should of been edited, or topic title changed.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> lol nice contest guys n hope 2 c u all again next week for contest #3 n ill only do 100 posts next time cuz i want 2 c more people freak out next tiime


Then is 777 the one after that?
We should have a 2000 one or something


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

Someone else can have the money


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Me. lol..


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

RamboSonik said:
			
		

> Someone else can have the money


Same here. Somebody can have it.....


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Why are you guys giving it away?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont need moneh. I did it for fun. XD


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I need the money. xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

no itll just be 100 posts


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

u can give the money 2 some1 else hub12 if u dont want it


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Who wins the money?
None of the winners want it.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> u can give the money 2 some1 else hub12 if u dont want it


Rambo doesn't want it either.,


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Give it to Joe.....


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

well goodroy is coming 2 my town, hub12 doesnt want it so he decides who he wants 2 give it to, n the winner is offline rite now LOL XD


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

I am worried about being hacked


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

So do I win the 1mil?


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

so ur giving ur money hub12 to joe then?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Then who gets the 1mil?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe you win 250k


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't mind if you send me a small amount though


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

well its up 2 rambo 2 decide


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe can have 1mill


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so joe is the second runner-up


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you sure?\Thanks


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

no i was 2nd up


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so joe is getting 1,250,000 bells then XD lol


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, But Rambo is giving me the 1mil.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> ok so joe is getting 1,250,000 bells then XD lol


rofl that's a lot


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

i had 332 posts?


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

omg!


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

www.kdfjkgyKbcfdgfsdknCbdhzkbflnjdcguxhjdgbefjdsgkncgjvhfuigvy fdjkv bdfxchgdfb.com


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

1m!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

why? It's not 500 yet. We're almost there!


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Congratulation winners, Even though the winner posted 1 letter words..


yeah i no... isn't that considered cheating...


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> why? It's not 500 yet. We're almost there!


Rules have been changed to 333.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

that was cheep...


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

no the winner is whoever posted the #300 post n the next 2 people after the winner would b the runner-ups


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao. Then why were you playing along? Saying I want to win, Knowing it is changed.?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

That was seriously cheep, if I would have known, I would have posted and paid attention instead of checking in every now and then.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

i changed the title


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually Give my money to BB.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

yea, a couple minutes before someone won. You usually shouldn't change the rules. It's unfair.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

L


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Should we just do it to 500?
That was the rules in the first place.
& I won 1.2.5mil. & I think we should do to 500.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

so Joe gets 1.25 mil!?  it should be divided


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you hub! I'll divide it with you. In half.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I thikn we should just continue onto 500 posts


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lets go to 500


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

wait so if we do it to 500 does that mean that joe still gets 1.25 million?? I'm very confused


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah BB You Keep It All.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

ok


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

No, No one get;s nothing, We pretend that this never happened, & we go to 500 posts, And then that's the winner.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ummmm ok


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

yes


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so joe gets the million n bacon boy gets 250,000 bells


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

bb


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

We are close to 500 anyways


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> No, No one get;s nothing, We pretend that this never happened, & we go to 500 posts, And then that's the winner.


i agree with Joe  let's just stick to the original plan


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> yes


Sop spamming!
Your keep on posting 1 letter words, or yes, no, etc..
Even if the post counts don't count, Just stop.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

agreeed


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

yep cause spamming is dumb lol even on this post


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

So are we continuing to 500 posts?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

So do we stick to the original plan?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I think so, The topic creator hasn't posted.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok fine then have it ur way


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

MY GATE IS OPEN!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

So is it 500 posts?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

idk i thought we were gonna go to 500


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ALL FRIENDS PLEASE COME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

whatever lets say 500 posts


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry if i spammed joe.....


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

this will continue to post #500


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah 500 posts is the bet.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

But what about Goodroy?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to win the 1mil


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lets do 1000 posts lol just kidding 500 posts should work good


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry for spamming joe....


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

ummmm ill just give him the money


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

nope im winning the mill i need the most i just started over and i have 126 bells lol


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

wait WHAT were not going to 500 posts???!?!?!?!


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be in bed for 1000 posts, 
& Dan it won't let me in your town, Communication Error.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

so were not doing 500 posts???


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> wait WHAT were not going to 500 posts???!?!?!?!


We are, It's the fairest, and the original plan


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

TrY AGAIN JOE


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

im # 446449


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

ohhh ok good


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

50 more posts!!


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

yes we are sticking with 500


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a feeling someone with only like 10 posts is going to win this.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

watch, we will get there in 5 mins...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Joe are you trying?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lol it will be someones first post and they will win it lol


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trying now


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

im not going to win lol.........


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

i need this money the most though


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe are you trying?


Yes,  I'm not that rich 
Someone stole 100k from me yesturday, Their gate was open, & I went into their town, and just ignored me, End party.
Well he asked for 100k cos I thought we were friends, Then now he won't give it to me
Mr_Hobo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

haha what num am i now?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> i need this money the most though


No, Their is probably loads more poorer people than you who are trying to win. Some rich people are probably even trying to win.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr_hobo did that?


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

i have not paid off my dept and i only have a first floor no reset


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

lilrugrat416 said:
			
		

> haha what num am i now?


You were 461. To see what number you are, Look on the right, Of your posting box..


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, Mr_Hobo did it Hub.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

wow this got like 20+ more pages and I was gone for like 1 hour xDDD


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

ehh i got 1 mill and all silver items stolen from me so i started over ( i already was thinking of starting over though )


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Coffee. It got changed from 500 to 333. Oh the drama
Now it's back to 500.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

hmmm i guess its all most here..


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

29 more posts. lol.

I'm still trying for a stupid bee!


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

30 more post to go


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

lmfao wtf xDDD


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

30 more posts im gonna win this to


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

yea


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

But joe?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

you might


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Mah doggeh is snoozin next to me xD <3333


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

25 more posts to go


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

then again


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

you might not


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah. xD
Guysss, Hi


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

...... so bored


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder who's gonna win?...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

lmao yew guys are going so fast xDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

i havent played accf in a week


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

i


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

I say I'm going to be the runner up


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

15 more


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

you might win


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

needs more cash


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

will


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

8


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

xD I'm a fast typer


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

lmfao scratch that xDDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

WIIIN!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

win


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

omg im winning this ITSA ME LUIGI IMA THE WINNER


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

go


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

i hope


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

o


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

Shrunk's jokes are not funny...and 7 more i think


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

whos gunna win?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

i win?


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

bahh


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

meme


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

lmfao! IT WAS THE N00B! ROTFLMFAO
*dies of laughter*
*chokes*
*RED IN THE FACE*
LMFAOOOOO


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

omg


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 19, 2009)

no


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lol it was there first post to haha


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

a noob won?


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

lilrugrat416 said:
			
		

> i hopw


Lolz... Beaten by da nub. 0.o


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

not fair. 0 poster won. xDD


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> o


no one word posting!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

he got the 500th post, I got the 501st (odd), and I think Yoh got the 502nd


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

omigawd someone help im starting to hyperventilate xDD LMFAOOOOOOO XDDD


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i lost........


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

This is seriously too funny xDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say No, but keyboard lagged...


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

We got beaten by a 0 poster :O


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

well i'm outta here


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

ROTFLMFAO XDDDD THIS IS A MOMENT IN TBT HISTORY I SHALL NEVER FORGET
PWNED BY A N0000B XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

The next one is only going to be 100 posts I think, I think it's stupid, It'll get done to quick.
I like 777


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> well i'm outta here


but doesnt that mean you're third?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

hehe


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

lilrugrat416 is the winner; 1 million bells
Bacon Boy is runner-up; 500,000 bells
Pootman1234 is 2nd runner-up; 250,00 belss


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lets do 777 posts


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulation Winners


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

when can I get my money?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

OM*G i cant stop laughing irl XXDDDDD 
LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> lets do 777 posts


no.  That's unfair on the winners of this one.


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

just pm me winners n some1 get pootman back here


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Is contest no.3 777 posts?


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 19, 2009)

yeeeup he wins


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

yep


----------



## captaj12 (Jan 19, 2009)

no itll just be 100


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

if pootman doesn't claim his money I'll take it


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2009)

wow this topic actually did something lol

(666 posts  ^_^ )


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> just pm me winners n some1 get pootman back here


i'm back,  u pm-d me


----------



## SockHead (Jan 19, 2009)

EDIT: Didn't read that this was in the Cafe. Go right ahead. xD


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

Edit: Do i still get the 3rd place prize?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

idk. I think you do. I get second.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> idk. I think you do. I get second.


Congratz!  lolz


----------



## Erica (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't believe i had the 501st post. My avatar is the commander of the 501st Army...


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I can't believe i had the 501st post. My avatar is the commander of the 501st Army...


^Nice


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

wierd -_-


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I can't believe i had the 501st post. My avatar is the commander of the 501st Army...


How very freaky?!?!!?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very very freaky


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2009)

What people will do for money -__-


----------



## Champ22 (Jan 21, 2009)

ok..


----------

